# First boots, high instep struggle



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a high arch and instep and recently bought 32 Focus Boas from the BoardBasement in Exeter. The highest spec 32 boots feature the Elite liner which has a footbed with 3 different arch inserts, you can buy the footbed seperately and I see it's on offer at the moment for £23.99: https://www.thirtytwo.com/uk/boots/...0046.html?dwvar_8640000046_color=999#start=14 . If the 32 Lashed fitted nicely but you needed more arch support these might do the trick. However, I don't know if the Elite footbed fits the Team Fit liner in the Lashed boots perfectly.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jayess said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first pair of snowboarding boots and have been struggling due to a high instep - toes go numb & vein throbbing on my instep, pins + needles in toes 10 mins later, big red marks on the tops of my feet when I take the boots off. The problem I have is that none of the boots at my local shop are suitable so I'm going to have to pick one of the shops in a 3hr+ radius to drive to and need to choose the one with the most hopeful selection of boots. I have asked the shops but they say I need to visit before they can make any suggestions.
> 
> ...


Hi,

105 mm is an E width at your foot size (Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US). The only boots that are produced for E width are the Wide boots from Salomon. I would suggest the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide. It would be helpful if you could post images of your barefoot measurements being taken.

STOKED!


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

BoardieK said:


> I have a high arch and instep and recently bought 32 Focus Boas from the BoardBasement in Exeter. The highest spec 32 boots feature the Elite liner which has a footbed with 3 different arch inserts, you can buy the footbed seperately and I see it's on offer at the moment for £23.99. If the 32 Lashed fitted nicely but you needed more arch support these might do the trick. However, I don't know if the Elite footbed fits the Team Fit liner in the Lashed boots perfectly.


Interesting, I'll check those out - thanks


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Need 10 posts before I can add images..


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

...and they different content


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

...and 60 second gaps


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

...this could take a while


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

...getting there


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

...not long now


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

...one more to go


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

...and I think I'm done


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 105 mm is an E width at your foot size (Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US). The only boots that are produced for E width are the Wide boots from Salomon. I would suggest the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide. It would be helpful if you could post images of your barefoot measurements being taken.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks Wiredsport. I didn't realise my feet were that wide! Had a quick look and can't find any Wide Salomon in the stores. I could order online and pay a store for heat moulding but that seems too risky. Might have to wait for them to get next season's boots in.

Photos of my barefoot measurements are attached.


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

In case it helps, I've also one the soggy foot on cardboard thing...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jayess said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first pair of snowboarding boots and have been struggling due to a high instep - .... should get them heat moulded an probably need pads on my insteps for the moulding / to make a bridge for the instep / take some volume from the liner over the instep. I also know I should change the footbeds but I think I'll need custom ones. I tried some superfeet green but they don't come into contact with my arches (I could get a finger in the gap easily). Given the cost of customs, I don't want to get this done until I've found a boot that at least has some potential to fit well. I'm using thin socks.
> Thanks,
> ...


You got this backwards...First get the insoles that fit your arches...wear them around in your shoes (because the insoles and your feet need to adjust/mould/meld togather). And then take them with you when trying on boots and when heat moulding them at the shop. Otherwise you get your boots dialed and then your custom/aftermarket insoles in ...and the insoles might/probably will mess up all your fitment. Also have high instep/arches...and would recommend you consider/try some Ed Viesturs Signature Edition Sole footbeds.


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You got this backwards...First get the insoles that fit your arches...wear them around in your shoes (because the insoles and your feet need to adjust/mould/meld togather). And then take them with you when trying on boots and when heat moulding them at the shop. Otherwise you get your boots dialed and then your custom/aftermarket insoles in ...and the insoles might/probably will mess up all your fitment. Also have high instep/arches...and would recommend you consider/try some Ed Viesturs Signature Edition Sole footbeds.


I'm intending to get footbeds before heat moulding/modding the boots but I thought it would be good to find some boots that seemed like a pretty good fit first. For example, if I'd got custom footbeds made before trying the 32 Lashed but then end up with the Solomon Wide, wouldn't me footbeds be too narrow for the boot?

Will check out the Ed Viesturs, thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jayess said:


> Thanks Wildsport. I didn't realise my feet were that wide! Had a quick look and can't find any Wide Salomon in the stores. I could order online and pay a store for heat moulding but that seems too risky. Might have to wait for them to get next season's boots in.
> 
> Photos of my barefoot measurements are attached.


Yes, those images confirm your earlier measurements and my suggestion. I would strongly suggest one of those two boots in your Mondopoint size. A high arch does not always equal a high instep (and neither appear far from normal in your images). Also you can have sensitivity, pressure and discomfort on your instep without either. I would suggest getting one of these two pair of boots and seeing how they work for your foot after a normal heat fit with the stock insoles. Judge from there. You can always tweak the fit if needed. 

STOKED!


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Found some Dialogue Focus BOA Wide in 10s 

Ordered from the shop's website since they are so far away (quicker/cheaper to return by post if they are clearly no good) but will head to the shop for footbeds/moulding/etc if they seem like they might suit me.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jayess said:


> Found some Dialogue Focus BOA Wide in 10s
> !


UK 10 or US 10? You will want to be sure that they are Mondopoint 290 (US 11, UK 10).

STOKED!


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> UK 10 or US 10? You will want to be sure that they are Mondopoint 290 (US 11, UK 10).
> 
> STOKED!


They are UK10 

I have just seen the width chart in another thread which says that, for a US11, D is 104mm and E is 109mm. When I took the photos today, my width looked more like 104 than 105 and I could also vary it a few mm by slightly changing how I weight the foot. Also, I know feet swell when running but could what general activity you've been doing before measuring impact the width much? Is it possible that I'm actually be a D rather than an E? Or should you go with whatever size is definitely bigger than your foot if you are borderline?

I'm over-thinking this and should just go with the expert recommendation, right?  but I am also genuinely interested in how it works regardless..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jayess said:


> They are UK10
> 
> I have just seen the width chart in another thread which says that, for a US11, D is 104mm and E is 109mm. When I took the photos today, my width looked more like 104 than 105 and I could also vary it a few mm by slightly changing how I weight the foot. Also, I know feet swell when running but could what general activity you've been doing before measuring impact the width much? Is it possible that I'm actually be a D rather than an E? Or should you go with whatever size is definitely bigger than your foot if you are borderline?
> 
> I'm over-thinking this and should just go with the expert recommendation, right?  but I am also genuinely interested in how it works regardless..


104 is the high limit of a Standard D. Base on the positioning of your foot in the images you appear to be an E. You are going to be happiest in that E width. 

STOKED!


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> 104 is the high limit of a Standard D. Base on the positioning of your foot in the images you appear to be an E. You are going to be happiest in that E width.
> 
> STOKED!


Great, thanks Wiredsport. Can't wait to try the Salomons - aside from the fit, they look like a pretty serious boot too.


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

The Dialogues have arrived and they are definitely an improvement. Wore them for an hour only noticed mild pins and needles towards the end. Still better than the heat moulded Lashed were after 15 minutes.

Taking them off, the red marks when my insteps feel pressure/the veins cross were smaller and much less red than I've had before. Is this an acceptable starting point for heat moulding/footbeds/liner mods?

My little toes were quite squashed (more than I've noticed in other boots, possibly because everything else was squashed along with them previously) and were quite red too. Is this something that's likely to be improved with heat moulding and as the boots pack out? It was uncomfortable but I doubt it would have too much of an effect on blood supply so could live with it anyway.


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Incidentally, I've found that when squeezing the widest part of my foot, not only does it get taller at the widest part but it also gains a surprising amount of height on the instep - right where I feel the pressure/get the red marks. I'm guessing this is at least part of the reason these boots are better on my insteps than others I've tried. Does that make sense?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

That subtle pinkness on top of your foot is entirely normal. Your feet may be very sensitive there, but in itself this is not a concern. A foot that is too wide for a boot will try to distort the boot to make up for the width that is not there. The most flexible material will distort. That is quite possibly what was occurring in your old boots. You do not appear to have an unusual instep height. You will certainly want to get these heat fit.

STOKED!


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Great, I'll get them done. Just to clarify though, are you saying that "the boots are definitely the right ones, get them heat moulded to obtain an optimum fit" or are you saying "get them heat moulded, keep them only if they no longer cause mild pins and needless/squashed little toes"?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Your boot will not be molded to your foot until it is heat fit. After that boots pack out ~1 cm (1 full boot size) over the first couple weeks of riding. You have the correct size.

STOKED!


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Awesome.  I'll get some footbeds (custom if I can't find suitable off the shelf) and then head to the store (no footbeds there) for moulding. It's conveniently close to a snow dome so that will make the trip doubly worthwhile > and give me a chance to see how the boots feel in real use rather than sat at my desk. 

Can't thank you enough for the help you've given me here and that which I'd read in other people's threads. Saved me a lot of pain, time and money. Shocking that you can do this over the internet when the shop fitters never even measured or considered the width of my feet or told me that wide boots were available. Do you have a PayPal or something for donations?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jayess said:


> Awesome.  I'll get some footbeds (custom if I can't find suitable off the shelf) and then head to the store (no footbeds there) for moulding. It's conveniently close to a snow dome so that will make the trip doubly worthwhile > and give me a chance to see how the boots feel in real use rather than sat at my desk.
> 
> Can't thank you enough for the help you've given me here and that which I'd read in other people's threads. Saved me a lot of pain, time and money. Shocking that you can do this over the internet when the shop fitters never even measured or considered the width of my feet or told me that wide boots were available. Do you have a PayPal or something for donations?


I would suggest that you start with the stock footbeds and have the initial heat fit done with those. If you need to adjust later then you will know what you are adjusting from.


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> I would suggest that you start with the stock footbeds and have the initial heat fit done with those. If you need to adjust later then you will know what you are adjusting from.


Oh, I thought it was recommended to change stock footbeds regardless of whether there are any fitting problems. They certainly didn't get much love in the angry snowboarder videos


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jayess said:


> Oh, I thought it was recommended to change stock footbeds regardless of whether there are any fitting problems. They certainly didn't get much love in the angry snowboarder videos


The first step is always to have your heat fit done. That establishes a baseline fit. Footbeds must be a good match for both the foot and the boot. It is easy to take yourself in the wrong direction with a poor product or a poorly chosen product. If that happens prior to the heat fit you will not be able to isolate what is wrong.


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> The first step is always to have your heat fit done. That establishes a baseline fit. Footbeds must be a good match for both the foot and the boot. It is easy to take yourself in the wrong direction with a poor product or a poorly chosen product. If that happens prior to the heat fit you will not be able to isolate what is wrong.


Ah, makes sense. Thanks


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Rode in my boots (which I'd had heat moulded) for the first time today - I am SO pleased with them! Felt really snug/responsive but no pain or pins and needles at all. Rode in them for about 5 hrs and didn't even think about loosening them when we went for a meal afterwards. I'd have been happy if they fitted like this when fully broken in and am amazed they can be that good on day 1. Thanks again Wiredsport ?


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> The first step is always to have your heat fit done. That establishes a baseline fit. Footbeds must be a good match for both the foot and the boot. It is easy to take yourself in the wrong direction with a poor product or a poorly chosen product. If that happens prior to the heat fit you will not be able to isolate what is wrong.


Hey Wired, are you suggesting to heat mould a pair of boots using the stock footbeds , and then try fitting aftermarket footbeds? wouldn't that throw the fit off if I heat moulded with the stock footbeds?

I've got remind cush footbeds for my street and skate shoes. The level of arch support seems pretty good. I was going to get my boots heat moulded with the cushs or try remind medics.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MountainMystic said:


> Hey Wired, are you suggesting to heat mould a pair of boots using the stock footbeds , and then try fitting aftermarket footbeds? wouldn't that throw the fit off if I heat moulded with the stock footbeds?
> 
> I've got remind cush footbeds for my street and skate shoes. The level of arch support seems pretty good. I was going to get my boots heat moulded with the cushs or try remind medics.


Yes. Start with the stock footbeds. Heat mold them with those in. That is your baseline fit. You can always mold again with aftermarket if required. What we see happening frequently is that riders will first mold with an aftermarket insole which is a poor match for the boot that they have purchased. The assumption is that all insoles will work well with all boots. Many will not (emphasis on many). Most will add significant volume and many will change foot position. This can significantly detract from the intended fit. While aftermarket insoles can be beneficial in some instances they are commonly a detractor. Also, an insole working well in one boot is no indicator that it will transfer well to another. Many times we will pull out the aftermarket insole and solve a rider's discomfort with no other adjustment.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. Start with the stock footbeds. Heat mold them with those in. That is your baseline fit. You can always mold again with aftermarket if required. What we see happening frequently is that riders will first mold with an aftermarket insole which is a poor match for the boot that they have purchased. The assumption is that all insoles will work well with all boots. Many will not (emphasis on many). Most will add significant volume and many will change foot position. This can significantly detract from the intended fit. While aftermarket insoles can be beneficial in some instances they are commonly a detractor. Also, an insole working well in one boot is no indicator that it will transfer well to another. Many times we will pull out the aftermarket insole and solve a rider's discomfort with no other adjustment.


I have significant pronation issues and have worn custom orthotics to correct it in my footwear since about 2006. I recently bought the remind cush and have been wearing them daily with zero issues or pain. my knees are pretty sensitive to any clanges in alignment, so heat moulding my boots with my feet flat on stock insoles with ankles and knees out of alignment seems like a really bad idea to me. YMMV of course. I respect your opinion and experience, & I will consider your suggestion.

My cushs are broken in, and I will do the same with the remind medics, which are a bit narrower, and slightly less supportive in the arch.

When I bought the boots, I tried them on with some insoles that had significant arch support, and have not detected a large change in volume taken up when wearing them fitted with the cushs. It's a snug fit. Toes touching the front of the liner/outer when fully upright, but they pull back a little when standing in flexed knee riding position.
Ultimately I am happy to do whatever works best. Not stuck on any one possible solution.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Mountain,

It is also very common to see riders using aftermarket insoles to correct initial sizing problems. If you would like to confirm your boot size I will be happy to do that.


Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mountain,
> 
> It is also very common to see riders using aftermarket insoles to correct initial sizing problems. If you would like to confirm your boot size I will be happy to do that.
> 
> ...


US10. 32 TM2 boot. I'm using insoles to correct alignment, not sizing. I'm a D width in everthing. I did try some Burton Wide boots (rulers??) but there was too much lateral slop/movement.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MountainMystic said:


> US10. 32 TM2 boot. I'm using insoles to correct allignment, not sizing. I'm a D width in everthing. I did try some Burton Wide boots (rulers??) but there was too much lateral slop/movement.


Please post up your (four) barefoot measurements. It is the essential first step to getting this right. 

STOKED!


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up your (four) barefoot measurements. It is the essential first step to getting this right.
> 
> STOKED!


No. Not happening.

I did not report any fit or sizing issues or problems with my boots, yet you do not appear to have actually taken on board anything I've stated.

Disregarding specific information and responding with generalized statements does not display comprehension or knowledge, IMO, and gives me zero confidence that your methods would be of any use to me.

In addition, I agree with Wrathfuldeity's post to the OP.



wrathfuldeity said:


> You got this backwards...First get the insoles that fit your arches...wear them around in your shoes (because the insoles and your feet need to adjust/mould/meld togather). And then take them with you when trying on boots and when heat moulding them at the shop. Otherwise you get your boots dialed and then your custom/aftermarket insoles in ...and the insoles might/probably will mess up all your fitment. Also have high instep/arches...and would recommend you consider/try some Ed Viesturs Signature Edition Sole footbeds.


In fact I would go further than that.
The whole point of using a custom or off the shelf footbed/insole with the appropriate amount of arch support for that person to correct their alignment, is to put that person's feet in a neutral position, and greatly reduce or eliminate pain and discomfort. This correction will result in a *change of the position of the feet*. If I don't use my orthotics or footbeds to correct my alignment, I suffer from knee and ankle pain.
There would be no point in heatmoulding my boots without my corrective insoles, because it would put me out of alignment, and I would have to heatmould them again with my corrective insoles.

I have had my feet measured properly at two shops with brannock devices, and at my podiatrist, and tried on many boots as well as sizing up and down.

It appears that you are trying to 'solve' a problem that doesn't exist. 

We are done here.


----------



## jayess (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow. Regardless of the validity your point may or may not have MountainMystic, you come across as pretty obnoxious.

FWIW, I've used orthotics made by a podiatrist and off the shelf insoles in my running/bike shoes and was pretty concerned about getting the right footbeds for my snowboard boots. The Salomons have completely flat footbeds in them and I couldn't be happier with them. In my case at least, Wiredsport's advice definitely saved me from wasting time & money and may also have stopped me creating problems for my feet.

Had two more days in my boots and they are feeling even better now


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

jayess said:


> Wow. Regardless of the validity your point may or may not have MountainMystic, you come across as pretty obnoxious.
> 
> FWIW, I've used orthotics made by a podiatrist and off the shelf insoles in my running/bike shoes and was pretty concerned about getting the right footbeds for my snowboard boots. The Salomons have completely flat footbeds in them and I couldn't be happier with them. In my case at least, Wiredsport's advice definitely saved me from wasting time & money and may also have stopped me creating problems for my feet.
> 
> Had two more days in my boots and they are feeling even better now


 If it works for you, then all good. IMO, we have quite different needs in a boot fit.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MountainMystic said:


> No. Not happening.
> 
> I did not report any fit or sizing issues or problems with my boots, yet you do not appear to have actually taken on board anything I've stated.
> 
> ...


Hi Mountain,

I would not want to provide any information that you are not open to. You wrote that your feet were sized using a Brannock device. Brannock devices should never be used for snowboard boot sizing. Sadly, shops get this wrong all the time. Brannock shoe size will always be larger than the correct snowboard boot size. How much will depend on your barefoot measurement. You can view our boot sizer here Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing . It will show you the difference between your Brannock size and your correct snowboard boot size (please see the tabs). 

We suggest that no customization including aftermarket insoles be done until after the correct Mondopoint size has been established. 

If you are interested in exploring this further I will be happy to help .

STOKED!


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mountain,
> 
> I would not want to provide any information that you are not open to. You wrote that your feet were sized using a Brannock device. Brannock devices should never be used for snowboard boot sizing. Sadly, shops get this wrong all the time. Brannock shoe size will always be larger than the correct snowboard boot size. How much will depend on your barefoot measurement. You can view our boot sizer here Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing . It will show you the difference between your Brannock size and your correct snowboard boot size (please see the tabs).
> 
> ...


No thankyou. also, Brannock devices do come in Mondopoint, it was a sufficiently accurate starting point.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

MountainMystic said:


> No thankyou. also, Brannock devices do come in Mondopoint, it was a sufficiently accurate starting point.


Hi Mountain,

Are you wearing your shoe size in snowboard boots? That is easy and helpful info. It is always worth the 2 minutes it takes to get these 4 measurements. It is an easy measurement to take at home and it should always be done without socks. If you do decide to do that images are also helpful. We have hundreds of threads here that have started with similar skepticism which have rendered great improvements for the rider. 

Here are two threads that might help:

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html
https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

wiredsport said:


> hi mountain,
> 
> are you wearing your shoe size in snowboard boots? That is easy and helpful info. It is always worth the 2 minutes it takes to get these 4 measurements. It is an easy measurement to take at home and it should always be done without socks. If you do decide to do that images are also helpful. We have hundreds of threads here that have started with similar skepticism which have rendered great improvements for the rider.
> 
> ...


Just stop. I have already stated that i do not wish to engage with your process, now this is becoming harassment.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MountainMystic said:


> No. Not happening.
> 
> I did not report any fit or sizing issues or problems with my boots, yet you do not appear to have actually taken on board anything I've stated.
> 
> ...


MM, 
I do support wired's point of one must begin with the correct sized boot and his methods are sound and have helped many folks. My point of having and incorporating the aftermarket or orthotics insoles available during the initial "trying on boots" gives a person perhaps a more realistic feel/feedback during the process of just trying on a bunch of boots. And when doing the "fitment" mods to dial in a "performance" response/feel of the purchased boots...it is essential to use the aftermarket/orthotics. So my point is use the aftermarket/orthotics insoles during both the "try-on" phase and at the "custom/mod/dial-in" phase. And none of this discounts wired's position. Anyway this is what helped me dial in my boot fitting process which took years/seasons and perhaps 6-8 pairs of boots before becoming acquainted with my feet and knowing what I want in a performance fit. To which now at season??? maybe 17th...I can't see myself ever going back to softshell boots...cause its now all about AT ski boots for riding my one planks and splitty.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> Just stop. I have already stated that i do not wish to engage with your process, now this is becoming harassment.


Yeah, how dare you try to help, wired! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

smellysell said:


> Yeah, how dare you try to help, wired!


Our goal is to get the correct info out there and help when we can. On public forums that means not just the rider involved but all riders who will read these threads over time. On a very popular forum like this one we are lucky to be able to provide info to a wide group, although typically indirectly. We have been banging the drum for 27 years now and have handled more feet than I would have expected . We are STOKED to have the opportunity to do it. I like to point out that barefoot measurements are the key to all gear sizing (board, boots and bindings). There is a lot of misinformation out there regarding sizing and if you get it wrong early on it can take years to isolate and correct. I know that having optimally sized gear enhances overall enjoyment of the sport. That is where we put our focus. If we have stoked riders out there on the correct gear we will have a healthy sport. 

STOKED!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Our goal is to get the correct info out there and help when we can. On public forums that means not just the rider involved but all riders who will read these threads over time. On a very popular forum like this one we are lucky to be able to provide info to a wide group, although typically indirectly. We have been banging the drum for 27 years now and have handled more feet than I would have expected . We are STOKED to have the opportunity to do it. I like to point out that barefoot measurements are the key to all gear sizing (board, boots and bindings). There is a lot of misinformation out there regarding sizing and if you get it wrong early on it can take years to isolate and correct. I know that having optimally sized gear enhances overall enjoyment of the sport. That is where we put our focus. If we have stoked riders out there on the correct gear we will have a healthy sport.
> 
> STOKED!


I'll also add that measuring myself instead of posting pictures initially led to the wrong sized boots for me too. Hoping E width will be the answer to my problems next season! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

